# How To Speak With A Boston Accent



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

Just in case you decide to visit there, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 16, 2014)

I must be from the mid-West, then, because that's how I pronounce my "o"'s as well.

I always took my cue for Boston-speak from Charles Emerson Winchester (III) on _M.A.S.H._


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I must be from the mid-West, then, because that's how I pronounce my "o"'s as well.
> 
> I always took my cue for Boston-speak from Charles Emerson Winchester (III) on _M.A.S.H._



 "I do one thing at a time, I do it very well, and then I move on".


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

It's a sort of English accent [yet a bit different.]


----------

